# Jellyfish



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

Where can I buy jellyfish for bait? I hear they work great for spades. I haven't got a clue how to catch and identify the non-stinging from the stinging variety.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

An article I read said to catch cannonball jellyfish. It said they have no stingers so they're safe to handle. You look for them around jetties and reefs and just use a net to catch them. I can't provide a link but if you google using jellyfish for bait, it's the one with spadefish in the title.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Just use the trial and error method. Then teach us all.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Smittroc said:


> Just use the trial and error method. Then teach us all.


Hahahaha. +1


----------



## chumbucket2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Clear gummy bears work great for spades. also years ago we used to use sanwich bags cut small circles out and use gold hooks looks like a small jellyfish. cant beat clams and a small owner hook seems to catch bigger fish on clams. fish a foot or two under the surface. never go more then 3 foot deep, all you will catch is seabass or perch.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Lots of other baits work, but if you insist on the cannonball jellyfish, try an Asian market. I've known one other angler to acquire these.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Look for the big round purple jellies (cannonball) off the pier or somewhere, throw your cast net on them, and you're good to go. Clams are also great.


----------

